# URM - Uramet Minerals



## BJP (26 May 2007)

Any one else interested in this stock?
 Looks to be a promising U and iron-ore explorer.
Listing on the 19th of June.
Exploring in NT and Queensland 8000km² tenement.


----------



## the barry (26 May 2007)

*Re: URM Uramet Minerals*

Yeah, looks like an interesting one. Have you applied for shares through the priority or public ipo? Do you know when the shares are allocated?


----------



## mexican (27 May 2007)

Nothing as of yet. IPO public. 
I was looking at UUL as well, but with a few of the board members who worked with Elkedra Diamonds in this area, you wonder if they struck other resources than diamonds. I am leaning towards URM.
Also they will be ready to drill as soon as they are listed, so announcements on strikes won't take long.
Must make up my mine soon. 
More shares with AGM or buy URM.


----------



## alankew (27 May 2007)

Mexican think you are tool ate to apply-I know that the offer is till open but am pretty sure it will all be allocated.I am a shareholder in EDN and we get priority on a pro rata basis but no prefferential treatment in the public offer.I have applied for many U ipos of late and have been unsucessful in all-the companies/registrars cash your cheque,money is tied up on average 4 weeks and then send a thanks but no thanks letter.Best way is in through parent company or through a broker with an allocation


----------



## mexican (27 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Mexican think you are tool ate to apply-I know that the offer is till open but am pretty sure it will all be allocated.I am a shareholder in EDN and we get priority on a pro rata basis but no prefferential treatment in the public offer.I have applied for many U ipos of late and have been unsucessful in all-the companies/registrars cash your cheque,money is tied up on average 4 weeks and then send a thanks but no thanks letter.Best way is in through parent company or through a broker with an allocation




Thanks alankew.
Looks like more shares in AGM. 
I will have a look into it as most of the U explorers get off to a good start (ie:WWW).
Did you invest in URM?


----------



## alankew (27 May 2007)

Mexican yes i did but even as a shareholder of parent company i may not get any as my holding was a minimum parcel and because of the pro rata thing may miss out.I recently applied for WWW,TUC,OKLO and others that have slipped my memory-same result in all,got bugger all.Best avenue into these IPOs and particularly the U ipos is to  keep an eye on companies that announce they will be spinning off their U assets as a separate company.As long as you hold a decent amount befor the record date you may get priority.Also check out shares.com.au for their IPO section and tips


----------



## mexican (27 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Mexican yes i did but even as a shareholder of parent company i may not get any as my holding was a minimum parcel and because of the pro rata thing may miss out.I recently applied for WWW,TUC,OKLO and others that have slipped my memory-same result in all,got bugger all.Best avenue into these IPOs and particularly the U ipos is to  keep an eye on companies that announce they will be spinning off their U assets as a separate company.As long as you hold a decent amount befor the record date you may get priority.Also check out shares.com.au for their IPO section and tips




Thanks for the tip alankew, will take on board.
Good luck with URM if you get them, I will be keeping a close eye on them. Should be a good investment.
Hopefully I can get aboard a U explorer, but not for the long hall, a couple of white elephants in the horizon (Rio + Bma). If exspansion and re opening on the cards, who knows what will happen.
Rio's set back of late, may only  involve more money on the table!


----------



## Buck (9 October 2007)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Uramet.  They released a progress report on Monday 8 Oct, sounded okay but there was very little reaction from the market.

Cheers,


----------



## alankew (8 May 2008)

Check out theannouncement out this,they are all jumping on the bandwagon but this might be rocket powered instead of diesel.Has shades of FDL looking for diamonds and couldnt find it because of all the rust in the way.Ann says rock chip samples of up to 32% Phospahate


----------



## alankew (8 May 2008)

Grabbed a few but its a bloody quick moving train,left half my baggage on the platfrom,up 135% at the moment


----------



## ta2693 (8 May 2008)

wow! P2O5 that is very hot commodity.
URM is going to change from a Uranium company to a hot P2O5 company.
I like it. 10m market cap company with P2O5 assets, it is just too cheap.


----------



## tigerboi (8 May 2008)

Did anyone say phosphate???crash bang wallop....up 214% on grab samples!

at least its got grab samples not desktop exploration..tb


----------



## Snakey (8 May 2008)

This company is very impressive. Better than MNM IMO. MNM are talking about exploring and these guy have got excellent samples and could be sitting on a large resource of P2o5. Phosphate defiantly the flavor for 2008. I tend NOT to be worried about daily percentage and concentrate on market cap and historical data. This one has come out of no where with minimum leakage to a POTENTIAL resource. I grabbed a slice today an hour b4 close and will be looking to hold medium term.


----------



## alankew (18 June 2008)

Could be something happening here,announcements due shortly on phosphate samples.Currently up 20% on reasonable volume


----------



## alankew (19 June 2008)

Announcement out re Phosphate with grades up to 32% with drilling to commence in 3 days.This is being touted elsewhere by Followme on HC.He has a bit of a following there so this may run just on the back of the ann and his comments http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080619/pdf/00852360.pdf


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 August 2008)

Well ...... URM sp settled back with market sentiment lately down to low 9's. 

However, did anyone notice the surge of trading between 2pm and close of trade today. Firstly 100,000 go through at 9.4c then shortly after 150,000 at 9.5c and just before close, a purchase of over 190,000 at 10.5c. Surprising, considering the next level of buying is back at 9.3c.

Maybe i'm reading to much into it, but the trading that occurred in the last couple of hours seems a bit suspicious to me. Anyone know if we are expecting some significant news?


----------

